
Is it true that iPhones get slower over time? - ajschrier
https://www.futuremark.com/pressreleases/is-it-true-that-iphones-get-slower-over-time
======
StudentStuff
Was really looking for loading time stats and similar instead of just CPU and
GPU benchmarks. The user experience is what matters, brute hardware
performance is immaterial. A crappy device with heavily optimized software can
work much better than a more powerful device that has a bloated software stack
with no optimization.

